# IPXCore leaving ColoCrossing in Buffalo and moving to Choopa, NJ



## joepie91 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just received this e-mail.



> Hello Sven Slootweg,
> 
> 
> IPXcore is planning to move our East Coast location on March 21st 2014. We are moving simply because we have outgrown the current location. Moving data centers will allow greater bandwidth capacity and better network peers. Our current East Coast data center is located in Buffalo, NY and the new location is in Piscataway Township, NJ. The new location is actually closer to New York City than Buffalo.
> ...


----------



## Damian (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Taronyu (Mar 3, 2014)

You beat me to it.


Nice to hear, I really like Ipxcore. 


Send from my iOCEAN X7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2014)

> We are moving simply because we have outgrown the current location



Why doesn't ColoCrossing just ask the shoe store in the mall downstairs to move and use that space for expansion so you can stay in Buffalo???  Buffalo has THE BEST connectivity to EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Virtovo (Mar 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Why doesn't ColoCrossing just ask the shoe store in the mall downstairs to move and use that space for expansion so you can stay in Buffalo???  Buffalo has THE BEST connectivity to EVERYWHERE!


Buffalo is full?


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats to Damian and the ipxCore folks.  Good people.

Another win for Choopa!  

That Buffalo mall, ahh datacenter lost another.


----------



## lbft (Mar 3, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Buffalo is full?


Chris's ego took up all the space.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 3, 2014)

Choopa direct or in CC's rented rack with Choopa?


----------



## Damian (Mar 3, 2014)

Neither, sharing a rack with SupremeBytes. I don't want to go into a lot of detail, because I'm not sure how much Damien wants me to divulge, but their networking administration knowledge and responsiveness to emergency issues fills the void that we have with our current provider.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2014)

> their networking administration knowledge and responsiveness to emergency issues fills the void that we have with our current provider.


your current colo provider in Buffalo is Fabozo not CC, right?


----------



## Damian (Mar 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> your current colo provider in Buffalo is Fabozo not CC, right?


Yeah, and they've been great, except for support issues. But colocation is not their focus, so one can't really fault them on it.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking forward to your new offers.

Looks like I have to be a IPXcore customer again.


----------

